# My car...



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

I keep trying to post this and it doesn't work..lol.. maybe this time it will. Anyways heres a quick camera phone pic of my car, constructive criticism is more then welcome!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks nice.. need new corners and headlights


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Liuspeed is all bout them damn headlights I would be too if I could sell them

Nice clean ride though


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

plan on installing the rest of the kit?


----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

lol..yea, I have sideskirts waiting to go on, theyre actually sitting in the car in that pic- all painted and everything (the Mugen-style skirts...). For the rear, I'm thinking I'm gonna do a 99 bumper and Street Scene lip. I have to see how the sides tie in, I just got em back yesterday so I haven't had time to get them on...yet.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hehe , yep i see the sideskirts inside the car 

nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have that same bumper...only i hated that grille so i chopped it off and fiberglassed it so it looks smooth.....i havent put it on the car...but do u have any pics of the side of your car? i noticed u didnt have the lip for the front bumper and i wanted to see how low it sits


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

body kits = no no no


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I think it looks good from this angle but hard to see how the front bumper lines up with the sides and rear unless you have a side shot.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Xterra4444 said:


> body kits = no no no



STFU n00b....seriously


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That looks hot nice job, will look even better with the sideskirts on. :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

White with chrome lip, never seen that. Looks good to me, more pics will definitely help though!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have some pics of ur car from the magnetic minis
I'll post them later and why u didn't say Hi?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## NissanGirlie (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! I saw your car quite a few times, I kept going back to drool! lol. Very nice! I never saw anybody near it though when I went by  I so wanted to meet another Sentra owner too...damnit!


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> STFU n00b....seriously


are you joking me? I have never seen a body kit, never, that has looked nice (besides an OEM body kit). Leave it to OEM, they made the car, they know how it should look.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

GTR kit looks quite lovely and isn't crazy at all. Many cars have body kits that you can buy that are made OEM from in house such as the Nismo body kit for the G35 which you can buy at the dealership.


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

Neil said:


> . Many cars have body kits that you can buy that are made OEM from in house such as the Nismo body kit for the G35 which you can buy at the dealership.


yes, that is true, but when you start getting into body kits that look like they belong in a sci-fi movie, you need to stop. To me, this body kit, and body kits like this, look like they are from the next star wars movie. just my opinion.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

seriously, whats ur purpose in this thread then? no one really cares what u think about aftermarket body kits.....and ur theory about how the manufacturers know how it should look is just beyond any stupidity comprehensible by mankind. The engines we mod came stock, the manufacturer decided that the alotted HP is what they should have....does that mean i should stop modding my engine? if nissan only offered the sentra in 5 colors, and i didnt like either....so i painted mine...does that mean that im wrong for having different tastes than the manufacturer? uve gotta be kidding me kidd


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> seriously, whats ur purpose in this thread then?  no one really cares what u think about aftermarket body kits.....and ur theory about how the manufacturers know how it should look is just beyond any stupidity comprehensible by mankind. The engines we mod came stock, the manufacturer decided that the alotted HP is what they should have....does that mean i should stop modding my engine? if nissan only offered the sentra in 5 colors, and i didnt like either....so i painted mine...does that mean that im wrong for having different tastes than the manufacturer? uve gotta be kidding me kidd


kidd eh? did he not ask for input on his set-up? I gave mine, and that is that body kits don't appeal to me, does that mean you need to go blow up? no. Did i say anythin about how OEM makes the perfect engine? no. They make powertrains that are ideal for that car and its intended usage. The exterior is made on entirely different reasoning, and in my opinon, key words there (my opinion), they make the best design, so I don't alter that, besides lips and such. and why does this involve you? I looked at your car domain, you have a clean looking sentra, no space aged body kit. I like the look of your car, and lets see, it appears you altered it with other OEM parts  . By the way, how do you like those adr rims?


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> . The engines we mod came stock,:


quite the bright comment there "kidd". I didn't know engines came stock from manufacturer. thanks for comin out.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no prob buddy


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Xterra4444 said:


> quite the bright comment there "kidd". I didn't know engines came stock from manufacturer. thanks for comin out.


Hey! Can you say ANYTHING positive on this forum. Here...READ....
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=3521


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If this thread doesn't get intelligent in a hurry, I'm going to be forced to lock it.

By the way, Jessica, the car looks awesome :thumbup: !


----------

